# live plant use in cycling a new tank?



## aumasterdon (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 15 gallon tank that I recently bought and will be setting it up next week. My intentions are to raise show quality fancy guppies, tho I do not plan to show them at present. I've been reading a LOT of tutorials on how to set up the tank and start a cycle and have been a bit confused about live plant use during the cycle. 
Can anyone offer advise on whether I should plant the tank heavily prior to the cycling or should I wait? Also...what are the hardiest recommended? I have been reading a lot of bad info on PetCo and Petsmart, but unfortunately, these are the only two pet shops in our town...no aquatic stores...so if I plant my tank, I must go to either one. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plants do affect the cycle as they can take up ammonia, nitrite and nitrate making it a bit harder to gauge. But if you are are doing fishless, you can go ahead and put the plants in. You can up the ammonia you add to account for the plants eating it and it will give you a QT period for anything the plants bring in from the chain store.

I will say plants ship even more easily and cheaply than fish, so don't be afraid to order plants online if you don't like what you see in the store. 

Look up every plant before you buy it as many of the chain store plants are not true aquatic and do not live long submersed even though they do ok growing out of turtles tanks.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Buy aquatic plants online man, much much better quality. 

As for aiding the cycling process, I have used hornwort in the cycling process and it fell to pieces. Hornwort is generally a hardy plant, and absorbs excess nitrites like a sponge. For me though, I had no luck at all. Other plants that may help you are Elodea, Water Wistera, and Water Sprite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

This is good to know as I would like to get some plants for my 10 gallon tank.


----------

